# QR Codes



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Is it me or are there too many different QR codes needed to go places? Each city or mall or store can use a different web site or app to generate a code. It is hard to keep up with all the ones needed.

I am all for the goal which is contract tracing. I am 100% behind using this method but wondering of there can be a single QR code that rules the others, like in the lord of the rings😀


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently renewed my ACR card at the main branch of Philippine Bureau of Immigration and that was my first time using the QR code, I had my son help me and we also had to ask what website and it turned out to be on Facebook, probably the PBI official Facebook site.

I pay my electrical bill using the Gcash application and in order to load my phone I first must select the store I'm purchasing the load from in order to generate a QR code.. and then the store scans this and I pay for the load amount.

It's been a learning process the positive effects have been that several chained restaurants now will take the credit card when ordering online for delivery in our our area, so finally the Philippines is moving out of cash only transactions.

I still prefer my senior cell phone when someone calls for communication I flip it open to answer and then close when done so now I drag both the smart snd senior phone, I've added a side strapping carry bag gor these items and pens, reading glasses.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I am impressed with the move to cashless transactions. I have been using Gcash for paying bills and loading cel. I load my Gcash using PayPal from USA accounts which makes one less bank transaction. 
I have not started using the QR codes to load and pay in stores to Gcash. I still like my credit-card because I love getting cash back for purchases.
I have noticed in Iligan City they are asking for vaccine cards and if you are not fully vaccinated then you can't go some places, like inside Jollibee. I wish that there was a more uniform QR code to show vaccine status and contact information across the whole country.
I would be happy to help build out the database since I was an Oracle DBA for many years. They could use Amazon Cloud and spin the while thing ip for a few dollars to start.
I am not sure the small bag for the two phones is enough for me. I have to carry a roll of toilet paper, sun screen and water so I use a backpack.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I am impressed with the move to cashless transactions. I have been using Gcash for paying bills and loading cel. I load my Gcash using PayPal from USA accounts which makes one less bank transaction.
> I have not started using the QR codes to load and pay in stores to Gcash. I still like my credit-card because I love getting cash back for purchases.
> I have noticed in Iligan City they are asking for vaccine cards and if you are not fully vaccinated then you can't go some places, like inside Jollibee. I wish that there was a more uniform QR code to show vaccine status and contact information across the whole country.
> I would be happy to help build out the database since I was an Oracle DBA for many years. They could use Amazon Cloud and spin the while thing ip for a few dollars to start.
> I am not sure the small bag for the two phones is enough for me. I have to carry a roll of toilet paper, sun screen and water so I use a backpack.


If I travel with my wife we take a larger bag with those wet tissue towels, water bottle and smaller cloth towels for sure.


----------

